# The Music of Morton Feldman



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Today is the anniversary of the birth of American composer Morton Feldman (1926-1987). I published a post about Feldman at my blog.

This is a composer who requires patient, committed listening. But I believe something truly magical happens in his long, extended structures:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2018)

I find it has a very meditative quality, the gentle stasis of the music. I've got "For Philip Guston" and "Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello."


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I discovered Morton Feldman because of Mark Rothko. I'm the guy in the Frist museum who was moved to tears by the Rothko (a little embarrassing at the time), and when I discovered Feldman's Rothko Chapel, it immediately made sense to me. 

Today work was called off because of an ice storm. That's a good excuse to stay indoors with his music. I'm listening to Violin and Orchestra.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm a big fan of "Neither", and I could watch it staged, some years ago in Madrid:


----------

